# Job Seeker Visa - Mainframe



## Gopalcts11 (May 8, 2018)

Hello,

I have 7 years of experience in Mainframe and looking apply for Job seeker visa in Germany. How about the opportunities in Germany for Mainframe .

I am trying to apply it through Radvision world Consultancy. Kindly let me know if anyone associated with this consultancy.

Any help is really appreciated.


----------

